# So... it seems I just bought a Mazaki gyuto



## Colonel Mustard (Nov 30, 2018)

So, I had been curious about trying a full carbon knife for a while. After looking at JNS's sale, just in case, I was the Mazaki kasumi 240mm gyuto for 304$ CDN and I couldn't pass it up. I had read many good things about this knife and white #2 seems to be a pleasure to sharpen from what I read. I just started sharpening so it might be a good knife to play with. I just can't wait to see how it performs. 

Anything else to watch for with a full carbon knife than wipe right after use? 

For those of you with this knife, which task(s) does it shine for?

Thanks!


----------



## MrHiggins (Nov 30, 2018)

Congrats. I'm a solid member of the mazaki fan club.


----------



## Jon-cal (Nov 30, 2018)

I have this knife. It basically shines everywhere as far as I’m concerned. Mine excels at food release. It’s thin behind the edge but still robust enough to handle just about anything. This is one of my absolute favorites. 

As far as carbon goes, just keep it wiped or rinsed and dried and you’ll be fine. Unless you live somewhere crazy humid there’s not much more to it. Cut up some hot chicken/pork loin/steak if you want to get some wild blue patinas and enjoy!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 30, 2018)

I do like the "oops" title. Kind of like the "accidental" sleeping with a GF's roommate or something.

"I tripped..."


----------



## slobound (Dec 1, 2018)

I really need to join this fan club with all this Mazaki love!


----------



## bahamaroot (Dec 1, 2018)

I bought a Mazaki from Cleancut a few months ago and it's quickly become my everyday driver.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Dec 1, 2018)

mc2442 said:


> I do like the "oops" title. Kind of like the "accidental" sleeping with a GF's roommate or something.
> 
> "I tripped..."


It's pretty much what happened. My fingers tripped on the "Add to cart" button. I just hope the duty fees won't be too high but with the sale's price, it will compensate.


----------



## Chicagohawkie (Dec 1, 2018)

Welcome to the club! I just chopped the **** outta 10 pounds of veggies with mine. All with a big smile on my face!


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Dec 1, 2018)

Chicagohawkie said:


> Welcome to the club! I just chopped the **** outta 10 pounds of veggies with mine. All with a big smile on my face!


That's good to know! I can't wait to try it and see how different it is from my other knives.


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 2, 2018)

Only thing I wish for was a Mazaki in White#1 or Blue#1


----------



## QCDawg (Dec 2, 2018)

Got a Ktip 210 otw from aframes


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Dec 2, 2018)

lemeneid said:


> Only thing I wish for was a Mazaki in White#1 or Blue#1


What would be the big difference with White#2? Real question as I'm not that familiar with the different steel types.


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 3, 2018)

Colonel Mustard said:


> What would be the big difference with White#2? Real question as I'm not that familiar with the different steel types.


If heat treated to their best, White and Blue #1 can and will take a finer edge and hold it longer. Nothing wrong with the Mazaki, it’s a good heat treat but I’m just a slut for White and Blue #1


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 4, 2018)

I'm not a member of this club yet but I did buy the Mazaki "santoku" during the JNS sale. Completely amazing knife for the money and one of the sharpest OTB knives I've handled or owned. The edge profile is extremely flat with only a slight curve in the front third or so. Food release is just so-so but in every other regard this is great knife and a steal at the price.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Dec 4, 2018)

lemeneid said:


> If heat treated to their best, White and Blue #1 can and will take a finer edge and hold it longer. Nothing wrong with the Mazaki, it’s a good heat treat but I’m just a slut for White and Blue #1


Thanks for the reply! The knife should be here in a day or two. Can't wait!


----------



## Chef Doom (Dec 5, 2018)

I have yet to put my Mazaki to good use. I keep reaching for the Ginga...


----------



## Jville (Dec 5, 2018)

LostHighway said:


> I'm not a member of this club yet but I did buy the Mazaki "santoku" during the JNS sale. Completely amazing knife for the money and one of the sharpest OTB knives I've handled or owned. The edge profile is extremely flat with only a slight curve in the front third or so. Food release is just so-so but in every other regard this is great knife and a steal at the price.



I'm curious if the food release suffered from being a smaller knife, even though obviously smaller knifes can have great food release. My 240 jns old profile has dare I say elite food release. Or it could be the version you got. The ctkg 240 that I compared mine to had mediocre, ok food release.


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 5, 2018)

Jville said:


> I'm curious if the food release suffered from being a smaller knife, even though obviously smaller knifes can have great food release. My 240 jns old profile has dare I say elite food release. Or it could be the version you got. The ctkg 240 that I compared mine to had mediocre, ok food release.



While the Mazaki santoku is short in length it is relatively tall, about 53mm at the heel, roughly the same as the 240 gyuto. It could be just my knife or this version but it also could be related to blade height and surface area. I don't see it as a major problem but it certainly isn't in the elite food release category. Is your knife kasumi or KU finish?


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 5, 2018)

I took advantage of the JNS sale as well and in addition to the sale priced Mazaki 180 Gyuto I also picked up the Mazaki 90mm Stainless Petty for my wife. She used it last night and loves it. I love the fit and finish on both knives and they came with a screaming sharp edge.


----------



## LostHighway (Dec 5, 2018)

jacko9 said:


> I took advantage of the JNS sale as well and in addition to the sale priced Mazaki 180 Gyuto I also picked up the Mazaki 90mm Stainless Petty for my wife. She used it last night and loves it. I love the fit and finish on both knives and they came with a screaming sharp edge.



I was tapped out from other purchases by the time the 180 gyuto was listed but if I'd had the funds I would have bought it as I'm shopping for a 180. I agree that the F&F for the money is way above average.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 5, 2018)

The Mazaki 180 is a great grind with a very hefty stone ground or tapered down to a very thin edge. The blade appears to be stone sharpened with a wicked edge.


----------



## Grunt173 (Dec 5, 2018)

No,I don't need another knife. No,I don't need another knife. No,I don't need another knife. No,I don't need another knife................................etc. and etc..........................


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 5, 2018)

jacko9 said:


> ....The blade appears to be stone sharpened with a wicked edge.



I don't remember my original mazaki coming with a great OOTB edge, but my new JNS 240 edge was just awesome. Perfect toothy bite and insane sharpness.


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 5, 2018)

MrHiggins said:


> I don't remember my original mazaki coming with a great OOTB edge, but my new JNS 240 edge was just awesome. Perfect toothy bite and insane sharpness.



Actually it looks like a zero grind just like the Watanabe I just got - I guess they want to let you set your own angle but, it was sharp without any burr.


----------



## MrHiggins (Dec 5, 2018)

I'd describe it as a very consistently flat wide bevel with a micro-bevel at the edge. Maybe that's the same as a zero bevel?


----------



## jacko9 (Dec 5, 2018)

MrHiggins said:


> I'd describe it as a very consistently flat wide bevel with a micro-bevel at the edge. Maybe that's the same as a zero bevel?



Yep - thats my best description as well. It does seem hand finished. I really like the heft to the spine on both the Petty and Gyuto.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Dec 5, 2018)

So, it just landed today. I love the way it feels in hand. I cut a couple of vegetables and apples with it so far. It does a great job at this but it wasn't the best at horizontal cuts for onions. I'll try again tomorrow. And for those who wondered how reactive it is, it already started to build a bit of patina . Does anyone have any advice to build a nice looking and well protecting patina on this white #2?

Thanks!


----------



## QCDawg (Dec 5, 2018)

This is going to be funnn... https://photos.app.goo.gl/yEQdcesdf462LaNY8


----------



## Jon-cal (Dec 5, 2018)

Colonel Mustard said:


> So, it just landed today. I love the way it feels in hand. I cut a couple of vegetables and apples with it so far. It does a great job at this but it wasn't the best at horizontal cuts for onions. I'll try again tomorrow. And for those who wondered how reactive it is, it already started to build a bit of patina . Does anyone have any advice to build a nice looking and well protecting patina on this white #2?
> 
> Thanks!



Cut some hot protein with it. I’ve found pork roast to work the best but chicken breast works too. It will be colorful and stable in no time. I’ve read watermelon also makes a nice patina but it didn’t work for me. 

Be careful with onions until you get a good patina. If you don’t rinse or wipe it off quickly you’ll get some nasty black/grey marks.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Dec 5, 2018)

Jon-cal said:


> Cut some hot protein with it. I’ve found pork roast to work the best but chicken breast works too. It will be colorful and stable in no time. I’ve read watermelon also makes a nice patina but it didn’t work for me.
> 
> Be careful with onions until you get a good patina. If you don’t rinse or wipe it off quickly you’ll get some nasty black/grey marks.


Thanks! That's good to know for the onions. I'll use my R2 Kurosaki for them until I get a good patina going. I'll be cookin some meat soon!

Also, I forgot to add that the knife was really well packed by JNS. I don't see how the knife could have been damaged even if it had fell of the plane.


----------



## Nemo (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon-cal said:


> Be careful with onions until you get a good patina. If you don’t rinse or wipe it off quickly you’ll get some nasty black/grey marks.



Nonsense! They are character marks! [emoji16]


----------



## lemeneid (Dec 6, 2018)

Jon-cal said:


> Be careful with onions until you get a good patina. If you don’t rinse or wipe it off quickly you’ll get some nasty black/grey marks.


sorry gotta disagree with this the black patina is in my experience the most stable. Blue and orange patinas are still not as stable as black. Anyway if you use the knife long enough the knife will patina towards black unless you keep polishing it.


----------



## Jon-cal (Dec 6, 2018)

lemeneid said:


> sorry gotta disagree with this the black patina is in my experience the most stable. Blue and orange patinas are still not as stable as black. Anyway if you use the knife long enough the knife will patina towards black unless you keep polishing it.



I’ve found the black marks from onions stain foods a bit, sort of smell funny and look awful. To each their own I guess. My knives with blues and oranges haven’t changed at all in months. It probably depends a lot on what you’re cutting and environmental conditions and so on though. 

At any rate, patinas are easy to remove with flitz, simichrome, and the like so it doesn’t hurt to experiment and find what works for you. It’s easy to start over.


----------



## Sergey Yakunin (Dec 7, 2018)

135 mm beauty


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 12, 2018)

Mazaki is on top of my best bang for buck list of medium priced Japanese hand made blades. Just a great knife overall and probably the next Kato in a few years.


----------



## Colonel Mustard (Dec 12, 2018)

faverodefavero said:


> Mazaki is on top of my best bang for buck list of medium priced Japanese hand made blades. Just a great knife overall and probably the next Kato in a few years.



That would be pretty cool. Not that I would want to sell it anyway but it's always enjoyable when you buy at the right time.


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 12, 2018)

It’ll be interesting to see what mazakis look like in 5 years, my earlier jns and recent cc versions are quite different


----------



## Barmoley (Dec 12, 2018)

Yeah, seems like he is still finding his look and feel. Is the new JNS and current CC similar? There are so many versions, I get confused.


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 12, 2018)

What does CC stands for, please? Thanks. 


Barmoley said:


> Yeah, seems like he is still finding his look and feel. Is the new JNS and current CC similar? There are so many versions, I get confused.


----------



## Midsummer (Dec 12, 2018)

Clean cut knife shop


----------



## DitmasPork (Dec 12, 2018)

Barmoley said:


> Yeah, seems like he is still finding his look and feel. Is the new JNS and current CC similar? There are so many versions, I get confused.



Agree with you that he's still exploring. My JNS Maz is old profile, new grind, 245 blade, circa February. The 220 CC (CleanCut) circa a few weeks ago, better f&f, pointier, slightly flatter profile, actually seems a thicker spine at the handle. Like them both, just different.


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 12, 2018)

Midsummer said:


> Clean cut knife shop


Thanks.


----------



## faverodefavero (Dec 12, 2018)

DitmasPork said:


> Agree with you that he's still exploring. My JNS Maz is old profile, new grind, 245 blade, circa February. The 220 CC (CleanCut) circa a few weeks ago, better f&f, pointier, slightly flatter profile, actually seems a thicker spine at the handle. Like them both, just different.


Had an old, old, one 240mm Gyuto (actually was 255mm), it was a BEAST, VERY convex and thick troughtout the whole spine and with a dropped point. Almost like a mix between a super Santoku and a Ryo Deba. If it was a bit pointer and with tip not so dropped plus slightly thinner behind the edge that old profile I had (sold) would be very very similar to a Kiyoshi Kato blade. New profile is pointier and with tip closer to the center and with a much more drastical distal taper.


----------



## Rotem Shoshani (Apr 28, 2020)

MrHiggins said:


> I'd describe it as a very consistently flat wide bevel with a micro-bevel at the edge. Maybe that's the same as a zero bevel?


If that's worth anything, I've asked Jensen from Yoshihiro, and he said it's a 70/30 grind with a 1mm micro bevel. The OOTB edge on mine is indeed insane. Looks & feels like a zero grind.


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Apr 28, 2020)

Mazaki is a great all around knife. It does everything quite well. I just sold my 240 because I did get something “better”... but that “better” knife Is about twice the price for the mazaki. I don’t think you can get a more solid option around that price for all of its features. I loved the thick spine out of the handle and that amazing distal taper. It was so comfortable to use and still had high performance tip.


----------



## BillHanna (Apr 28, 2020)

I’m looking to get a 150 petty in the next week or so. This thread is making me feel good about it.


----------



## JayS20 (Apr 28, 2020)

Malcolm Johnson said:


> Mazaki is a great all around knife. It does everything quite well. I just sold my 240 because I did get something “better”... but that “better” knife Is about twice the price for the mazaki. I don’t think you can get a more solid option around that price for all of its features. I loved the thick spine out of the handle and that amazing distal taper. It was so comfortable to use and still had high performance tip.


What "better", new knife did you get?


----------



## Malcolm Johnson (Apr 28, 2020)

JayS20 said:


> What "better", new knife did you get?


A tsubaya blue 1 240 gyuto. It fits me better. I like the true wide bevel and grind. Plus Y. Tanaka’s blue 1 heat treat is just insane.


----------

